# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Charleston SC Bluegrass Festival 2020

## Bill Kammerzell

By far the top lineup they have had in seven years. Del McCoury Band, Sam Bush, Yonder Mountain and Greensky. March 20 and 21st. Here's the link.

https://www.charlestonbluegrassfestival.com

Beautiful Location also at the Middleton Woodlands :Grin:

----------


## Jake Biddix

Bill,

I have tickets for Friday and Saturday.  Bring your mando and we'll pick a few!  I'll have a bright yellow Crossrock mando case with me in the general admission area somewhere!

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Got it Jake! I'll probably bring my travel mandolin a 2001 Breedlove Quartz. Great sound. It will be in a black SKB case, with a Dirty Grass Players sticker on it. I have general admission tickets also for Friday and Saturday. We're staying about 6 miles away at some B&B with the name Tudor in it. See you there!

----------


## Jake Biddix

Awesome!  I live about 5 miles from this festival, so it's a must do for me.  I've never seen Del and the Boys live, so I'm really excited.  I'll be on the lookout for you!

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Okay Jake. Keep me posted.

----------


## Jake Biddix

Just got a postponement email from the event.  Didn't offer a refund as of yet.

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

I've already asked for one as these are likely the only dates available we could attend. They were not very forthcoming with their response. So I asked again.

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Their answer to me was "Let us work thru rescheduling the event."

----------


## backcountryboy

I've got some money tied up in this as well - a pair of tickets and RV spot.  I'm afraid that since the "cancelation" happened a week before the event that all of the ticket money collected thus far has already been spent - equipment, marketing, facilities, etc- and no refunds will be granted.  I trust these folks will honor tickets at some point in time but, I wouldn't expect any sort of refund to be made or the exact same line-up.  I live in Charleston so I feel I'll be a little more nimble and less effected than out of town folks for when they reschedule but this ain't going to end 'pretty'.  I have to step back and remember all the great shows, good music, awesome venues, outstanding people and enjoyment festivals have brought me over the years.  This pandemic is an historical event for the whole world; sad and maybe a little over-hyped, but historic.  Most important I have to keep in mind those out there far less fortunate than us having a fun weekend postponed.  Stay safe and wash your hands!!    June F5 #66

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

I believe that at some point they just about have to refund the money. Yes, I'd guess they spent the advance ticket sales money and were depending on walk up sales. Yes, it's unlikely they would be able to put together the same lineup. For weekend stuff I'm not very flexible the rest of the spring or summer. I committed to these particular days. I'm actually still going to Charleston as we have a place to stay and can visit friends. I've contacted Etix and they say until a refund is approved by Charleston Bluegrass they won't refund anything.

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> I've got some money tied up in this as well - a pair of tickets and RV spot.  I'm afraid that since the "cancelation" happened a week before the event that all of the ticket money collected thus far has already been spent - equipment, marketing, facilities, etc- and no refunds will be granted.  I trust these folks will honor tickets at some point in time but, I wouldn't expect any sort of refund to be made or the exact same line-up.  I live in Charleston so I feel I'll be a little more nimble and less effected than out of town folks for when they reschedule but this ain't going to end 'pretty'.  I have to step back and remember all the great shows, good music, awesome venues, outstanding people and enjoyment festivals have brought me over the years.  This pandemic is an historical event for the whole world; sad and maybe a little over-hyped, but historic.  Most important I have to keep in mind those out there far less fortunate than us having a fun weekend postponed.  Stay safe and wash your hands!!    June F5 #66


You paid with a credit card, correct? There's always that.

----------


## Jake Biddix

Got an email today saying it had been rescheduled to August 21 and 22.  Anybody who has been down here in August knows that will be a hot, hot time.  I hope they can keep some of the lineup.  We'll see!

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Jake. At the web site they now list the top billed groups and most of the others. We can't make it though. We have another commitment. They haven't offered a refund so I went thru my credit card company. We got stiffed for the room deposit also.

----------


## Trader Todd

Looking forward to the rescheduled event, but man, it's going to be swampy in the lowcountry come August. Oh how my mando loves staying in tune on a hot humid night.

----------


## Trader Todd

Not surprised, looks like this has been postponed until March 2021. I am surprised they waited so long.

----------


## Jake Biddix

I saw that today as well Todd.  The only group that they claimed are a sure thing for March 2021 is Greensky Bluegrass.  Man, I sure hope Del still makes it down here.  Funny that they still are not offering anything in the way of refunds.

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Anyone that is looking for a refund and cannot get one. All you need to do is go directly thru your credit or debit card bank or company. They will issue you one. The original service was not provided. I got mine within 24-48 hours with one phone call.

----------

